
Ask HN: Who needs contributors? - joshdotsmith
Looking for contributors to your project? Feel free to post any project that may interest HN readers, with a strong preference towards open source. Please follow this general format:<p>Project name
Project description
What do you hope to build this month?
What kind of skills do you need?
Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you&#x27;d like to onboard new contributors, like your project management software or chat room.
Your license(s)
======
jordigh
GNU Octave

A free numerical computation environment, mostly compatible with Matlab.

We really need help with JIT compiling. We have a toy LLVM implementation, but
it uses the unstable LLVM API and we gave up trying to patch it up with every
LLVM release. It is now a white elephant that we allowed to starve to death.
The problem we have is that the kind of people who are attracted to contribute
to numerical computing are very different from the kind of people who know
compilers and programming languages.

Anything would be better, whether fixing and extending the LLVM
implementation, or picking any other free JIT compiling backend. Ideally,
because we like to help each other out in GNU, we would use libgccjit (David
Malcolm used Octave as the original inspiration for libgccjit), but this is
not a requirement.

Our collaboration infrastructure is a bit byzantine, but our bug tracker is
here:

[http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=octave](http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=octave)

Our mailing lists are here:

[https://savannah.gnu.org/mail/?group=octave](https://savannah.gnu.org/mail/?group=octave)

And our code is here:

[http://hg.savannah.gnu.org/hgweb/octave/](http://hg.savannah.gnu.org/hgweb/octave/)

(Mercurial is not the problem, we like Mercurial. It's mostly Savannah that
would be nice to improve or replace.)

We are GNU. Our license is GPLv3+ but we can accept code under any compatible
license.

------
philips
Kubernetes- production grade container scheduling and management

The Kubernetes developer guide walks through how to get started:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/release-1.3/do...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/release-1.3/docs/devel/README.md)

Things we are trying to fix this month for the v1.4 release:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aopen%20is%3Aissue%20label%3Apriority%2FP1%20milestone%3Av1.4%20)

Features we are trying to get done in the next two months:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/features/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is...](https://github.com/kubernetes/features/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+milestone%3Av1.5)

License: Apache

------
joshdotsmith
Code Corps ([https://codecorps.org](https://codecorps.org))

We're helping volunteers and donors contribute to software projects for social
good.

Monthly Goals: \- Finish our migration from Rails over to Elixir/Phoenix \-
Build out Stripe integration so projects can start raising monthly
contributions \- Finish UI style guide \- Rework CSS to use flexbox and be
more responsive \- Minor features in blog

Skills needed: Elixir, Phoenix, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS,
Sass, flexbox, UI and graphic design (Sketch a plus), dev ops (Docker, AWS)

Slack: [http://slack.codecorps.org/](http://slack.codecorps.org/)

Phoenix API: [https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-
phoenix](https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-phoenix) Ember front-end:
[https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-ember](https://github.com/code-
corps/code-corps-ember) WordPress blog: [https://github.com/code-
corps/blog.codecorps.org-site](https://github.com/code-
corps/blog.codecorps.org-site)

License: MIT

------
BenGalewsky
National Voter File

We’re building the first open source, publicly available national voter
database in the United States to power grassroots campaigns, monitor voter
suppression, and make door-to-door advocacy possible for anyone.

Monthly Goals: \- Create loaders for new states \- Enhance reliability of
existing loaders \- Create python geocoder to tag housholds with lat/long \-
Develop queries to explore data quality \- Begin work on flash API Skills
needed: PostgreSQL, GIS, Python, Penthao Data Integration (we can help you
learn)

Slack Signup:
[http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1](http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1)

Project Website and github:
[https://nationalvoterfile.org](https://nationalvoterfile.org)

Dimensional Data Model:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9S...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9Srw9PKCsB6U1CErTD9aI/edit?usp=sharing)

Information on state voter files to load:
[http://voterlist.electproject.org/home](http://voterlist.electproject.org/home)

Pentaho Data Integration: [http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-
integration/](http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-integration/)

License: MIT

------
jglovier
HospitalRun ([http://hospitalrun.io/](http://hospitalrun.io/))

HospitalRun is an offline first, Ember based, Hospital Information System for
charitable hospitals in developing countries.

> What do you hope to build this month? We are focused on ongoing work toward
> reaching the 1.0. For a list of outstanding issues, see this GitHub
> milestone on the frontend app: [https://github.com/HospitalRun/hospitalrun-
> frontend/mileston...](https://github.com/HospitalRun/hospitalrun-
> frontend/milestone/3)

We're in need of folks with the following skills: Ember JS experience for
general app development; internationalization and localization; New Relic
instrumentation experience; automating deployments from GitHub; HL7
experience; product and UI design for lots of CSS and UI cleanup
([https://github.com/hospitalRun/design);](https://github.com/hospitalRun/design\);)
design systems experience for working on a styleguide and pattern library;
docs writing for app documentation; web and marketing design for the
hospitalrun.io site
([http://github.com/hospitalRun/hospitalrun.github.io](http://github.com/hospitalRun/hospitalrun.github.io))

To contribute, check out our CONTRIBUTING.md file on GitHub
([https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
frontend/blob/mas...](https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
frontend/blob/master/.github/CONTRIBUTING.md)) and join our Slack team.

HospitalRun is open source under the GNU general public license.

NOTE: We are hosting a two day hackathon at GitHub HQ in San Francisco on
September 23 & 24th. Apply here if you are interested to join us:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScY8IzsHNXuSnwJamdO...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScY8IzsHNXuSnwJamdOosE2ZTVBAfG4UO3hDotudUDtq3Ld9w/viewform)

~~~
ak39
Interesting project. Any sub-Saharan African countries using this?

~~~
jglovier
Yes. Several of the CURE International
([https://cure.org/](https://cure.org/)) charitable hospitals (including a few
in sub-saharan Africa) are already running it.

------
lbhasin
GrassrootsPB

GrassrootsPB ([https://www.grassrootspb.com](https://www.grassrootspb.com))
aims to gamify phone banking for down-ballot progressive political candidates,
and continue Bernie's political revolution! Our website and Firefox/Chrome
extensions are up and running, but we have many ideas for improvement, and are
looking for volunteers to help us out.

Monthly Goals:

    
    
      - Front-end redesign to be more responsive and generally nicer-looking (already have one dev working on this)
      - Start migrating towards React as a front-end framework
      - Add support for a nice Django newsletter mechanism (some Django apps for this already exist).
      - Plan out extended gamification opportunities (leagues, etc)
    

Longer-term goal: Support a scalable, predictive dialing system, instead of
having to use a Chrome/Firefox extension to count calls.

Skills needed: Any of Django, HTML, CSS, JQuery (currently), React (future),
good UI/UX design. Familiarity with Heroku and/or AWS is a plus.

Slack: Join the ProgCode Slack through
[http://progcode.co/](http://progcode.co/), and join the #grassrootspb
channel.

GitHub repo (private, but ask for access in the Slack):
[https://github.com/lakshbhasin/GrassrootsPB](https://github.com/lakshbhasin/GrassrootsPB)

------
nathanhammond
Ember A11y

We're making Ember accessible by default.

Monthly Goals:

    
    
      - Support Ember.js' internal upgrade to the new rendering engine.
      - Adopt dynamically scoped variables to make ember-a11y function.
    

Skills needed: Ember.js, Glimmer, Accessibility

Slack: [https://ember-community-slackin.herokuapp.com/](https://ember-
community-slackin.herokuapp.com/)

Ember A11y: [https://github.com/ember-a11y](https://github.com/ember-a11y)
Ember A11y Addon:
[https://github.com/ember-a11y/ember-a11y](https://github.com/ember-a11y/ember-a11y)

License: MIT

------
turtletheturtle
Social Crowd Reach

We are re-purposing the social media tools that we built for Bernie and making
them generic so other campaigns and activists/ grassroots groups can utilize
them. This is an effort to focus on grassroots mobilization, share the lessons
we learned from working on the Bernie campaign, and give the technology and
knowledge to the smaller groups who otherwise don’t have access to it.

We are a member-owned LLC (Social Voter Labs LLC) because we don’t want to be
beholden to donors or investors. We have 6 skilled, active team members so far
and a board of advisors that includes Lee Camp and other prominent leaders in
the progressive political space, as well as those with DevOps team building
and entrepreneurial experience.

Our goal is to launch Beta by the first week of October. To do this we need to
upgrade an existing social media tool, add at least one more social media
outreach tool and 2-3 additional collaboration features requested by our
users.

We need software developers who are comfortable with React, Redux and/or
Node.js/Express. Additionally, we are looking for people with experience
testing in this environment. We may be able to offer a small stipend or
fellowship for 1-2 months of development help.

You can join our site here: www.socialcrowdreach.com and join the Social Crowd
Reach campaign to interact with us directly. You can also email us at:
socialvoterlabs@gmail.com Our license is Copyright Social Voter Labs LLC

------
nbadg
I'm an unaffiliated 3rd party (with a ton of interest) but from what I hear,
Python's BeeWare project could use contribs. They have a number of endeavors
that are all really neat. Some of them:

1\. Toga: cross-platform + mobile, OS-native (looks like a "standard" app for
that device) GUI toolkit.
[https://github.com/pybee/toga](https://github.com/pybee/toga)

2\. VOC: transpile Python bytecode to JVM bytecode. The goal is to be able to
run arbitrary Python code within a JVM, with the intention of extremely
performant, native deployment to Android.
[https://github.com/pybee/voc](https://github.com/pybee/voc)

3\. Rubicon: running python through objective C for OS X and iOS.
[https://github.com/pybee/rubicon-objc](https://github.com/pybee/rubicon-objc)

4\. Batavia: a Javascript implementation of the Python virtual machine.
[https://github.com/pybee/batavia](https://github.com/pybee/batavia)

5\. Briefcase: packaging Python as a native app, particularly mobile but
eventually desktop executables as well.
[https://github.com/pybee/briefcase](https://github.com/pybee/briefcase)

And more!

~~~
bobwaycott
Wow. I'm so glad I learned about this project today. Thanks!

------
karussell
GraphHopper

An open source routing engine in Java using OpenStreetMap data
[https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper](https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper)

See how to contribute here
[https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/blob/master/.gith...](https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/blob/master/.github/CONTRIBUTING.md)

We have also "good first issues"
[https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/issues?q=is%3Aiss...](https://github.com/graphhopper/graphhopper/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3A%22good+first+issue%22)

and need Java developers with strong algorithm or "storage" knowledge or
JavaScript UI developers.

See also our Stackoverflow propaganda ;)
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/327654/194609](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/327654/194609)

------
samselikoff
Ember CLI Mirage ([http://www.ember-cli-mirage.com/](http://www.ember-cli-
mirage.com/))

A client-side mock server to develop, test and prototype your Ember app

Monthly Goals: \- Unify the {json:api} serializer with the base layer \-
Robust relationship support (many-to-many, one-to-one, polymorphic, reflexive)
\- Add factory traits and relationships

Skills needed: JavaScript, Ember.js

Slack: [https://embercommunity.slack.com/](https://embercommunity.slack.com/)
channel #ec-mirage

Website: [http://www.ember-cli-mirage.com/](http://www.ember-cli-mirage.com/)
Source: [https://github.com/samselikoff/ember-cli-
mirage](https://github.com/samselikoff/ember-cli-mirage) Roadmap:
[https://usecanvas.com/ec-mirage/mirage-
roadmap/19kMeB5ceYCLm...](https://usecanvas.com/ec-mirage/mirage-
roadmap/19kMeB5ceYCLmWrMZaRLez)

License: MIT

------
simonv3
OpenFarm

Track how your garden's plants are doing, and learn to grow anything.

Monthly Goals: Help our RGSoC interns develop their skillset, redesign our
onboarding flow, iron out bugs in our front-end code, get people contributing
knowledge.

Skills needed: gardeners, icon and UX designers, Ruby on Rails developers,
JavaScript / AngularJS.

Slack: slack.openfarm.cc

GitHub:
[https://github.com/openfarmcc/OpenFarm/](https://github.com/openfarmcc/OpenFarm/)

Live Site: [https://openfarm.cc](https://openfarm.cc)

License: CC0

------
nathanhammond
Ember CLI

We're building a tool that makes it easy to build and maintain Ember
applications.

Monthly Goals:

    
    
      - Finish moving off of Bower and onto our npm infrastructure.
      - Upgrade our internal npm usage from 2.X to 3.X.
      - Make our story for caching using Broccoli far more efficient.
      - Improve the Node ecosystem's publishing patterns for the projects we use.
    

Skills needed: Node, npm. Familiarity with Ember.js & Broccoli unnecessary but
a bonus.

Slack: [https://ember-community-slackin.herokuapp.com/](https://ember-
community-slackin.herokuapp.com/)

Ember CLI: [https://github.com/ember-cli/ember-cli](https://github.com/ember-
cli/ember-cli)

License: MIT

------
saikat
Project Name: Brand New Congress Technology

Project Description: Brand New Congress is an initiative to primary most of
the existing incumbents in Congress with a representative group of progressive
people who all agree to enact an aggressive progressive platform once they are
elected. You can learn more about our goals and what we're trying to do on
[https://brandnewcongress.org](https://brandnewcongress.org). The tech team at
Brand New Congress works on a variety of tools that will help bring about the
revolution, and we are currently focusing a lot on expanding our website and
making it way more awesome.

What do you hope to build this month? Our main focus this month is to create
an awesome events portal like map.berniesanders.com v2.0
([https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/website/issues/98](https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/website/issues/98)),
update our dashboard to make it the central hub of where all our volunteers
are looking everyday to see how BNC is doing
([https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/dashboard](https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/dashboard)),
and updating our current sign up and donation flow
([https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/website/issues/85](https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/website/issues/85)).
In general, we'd love to use these tasks as a way to find someone that would
be willing to take on a leadership role and be able to commit a decent amount
of time every week to keep our website updated and think up new ways to use
our site/tech stack.

What kind of skills do you need? Our projects are currently largely
Javascript/React based. We're starting to play around with Apollo and GraphQL
as our data layer, but don't worry if you don't already know about those
technologies as they are pretty new and we'll teach you.

Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you'd like to onboard new contributors,
like your project management software or chat room.
[https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/welcome](https://github.com/BrandNewCongress/welcome)

------
elkos
SatNOGS [http://satnogs.org](http://satnogs.org)

SatNOGS is an open source ground station and network, optimized for
modularity, built from readily available and affordable tools and resources

Monthly goals: We are currently focused on adding satellite command and
control to the existing SatNOGS client. A quick write up of our satellite
Command and Control capabilities is available here:
[https://satnogs.org/2016/08/cnc-
librecubesat/](https://satnogs.org/2016/08/cnc-librecubesat/)

Skills needed: if you are interested in helping us develop our C&C
capabilities on the SatNOGS client * Python * GnuRadio * flask if you are
interested in helping with the project in general feel free to check it out
especially if you are familiar with open of the following * Django *
mechanical engineering using FreeCAD * electrical engineering using KiCAD *
ham radio/wireless communications

Feel free to check out: * [http://satnogs.org](http://satnogs.org) for the
SatNOGS project homepage *
[http://community.satnogs.org](http://community.satnogs.org) the SatNOGS
community discource instance is used to coordinate our efforts *
[https://github.com/satnogs](https://github.com/satnogs) is our github
organization page with various subproject for the several components of the
SatNOGS project

license: our code is mainly under the GPLv3 license and the hardware
components are the CERN-OHLv2

------
tschiller
OpenSynthesis, an open platform for intelligence analysis. Our goal is to help
the public synthesize vast amounts of information into actionable conclusions.

Our first initiative is adapting the CIA's Analysis of Competing Hypotheses
(ACH) [2] technique to work at internet-scale.

At this early stage, we're especially looking for contributions in the
following areas:

    
    
      - UI/UX design
      - Online community design
      - Front-end development
      - DevOps
      - Alpha testers
    

We have a 'Help Wanted' issue tag for good starter projects [3].

The code is GPLv3. The current stack is Django, Python 3.5, and Bootstrap.

[1] [https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis](https://github.com/twschiller/open-synthesis) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypothes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypotheses)
[3] [https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/issues?q=is%3Ai...](https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3A%22help+wanted%22)

------
cottonseed
Hail

Github: [https://github.com/hail-is/hail](https://github.com/hail-is/hail)

dev gitter: [https://gitter.im/hail-is/hail-dev](https://gitter.im/hail-
is/hail-dev)

Starter issues (a bit sparse right now): [https://github.com/hail-
is/hail/labels/starter](https://github.com/hail-is/hail/labels/starter)

Hail is a scalable framework for massive data analysis. It's written in Scala
and built on Spark and the Hadoop ecosystem.

I'm a software engineer/mathematician, but we're embedded in a world-class
genetics research lab. The first paper using Hail was put out recently:

[http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/06/06/050195](http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/06/06/050195)

with more in the pipeline. Hail is being used to analyze some of the largest
genetic datasets out there (hundreds of thousands of exomes and tens of
thousands of whole genomes). There's tons to do. Jump in or email me (see my
profile) if you'd like to get involved. If you tell me what you're interested
in, I will try to tailor a task for you. No bio knowledge needed.

License: MIT

P.S. We found one other contributor and our last hire through HN. So, thanks,
HN!

------
zelon88
HRCloud2 - Host your own Cloud server from home.
[https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2](https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2)

Upload files to your own home-server from anywhere. Run your favorite Bash
commands on any file, from anywhere just by selecting checkboxes and clicking
buttons.

Currently the project has a relatively finalized GUI and about 50% of it's
functionality complete. Currently, users can... Upload multiple files.
Download multiple files. Convert multiple files to other formats. Archive
selected files. Dearchive files to a directory. Copy multiple files. Delete
multiple files. It also has a plugin-enabled chat-bot/personal assistant named
HRAI that has a built-in (but under dev) load balancing system for
autonomously creating Cloud networks (even if the servers are on separate
networks).

It uses WordPress for user-creation and management, and DOES not interact with
a database other than calling wp_get_current_user(); for the users identity.
This is NOT a WordPress plugin. It requires it's own directory and DOES NOT
interact with WordPress other than to identify a logged-in user.

I'm looking for help and advice in every department, but immediately if
someone wants to help me troubleshoot the Python scripts for DocScan (the
Microsoft Office Lens-like app) working when PHP calls it (works fine in Bash)
that would be awesome! :)

------
thebaer
Write.as CLI

Our open source command-line utility written in Go.

Write.as is a lightweight hosted blogging platform with clients on every
popular platform. We started with pastebin-like anonymous posting in v1, and
now v2 has real blogs and post syncing -- but is currently web-only. So I'm
bringing this new functionality to all our clients, but starting with mobile.
And I'd really love more input from technically-minded people on this client,
since most of our interfaces are focused on non power users.

Monthly goals:

    
    
      - Build a reusable client library in Go to use in the backend, and to open source
      - Develop a friendly command-line interface for publishing standalone and blog posts, 
        registering or logging into an account, and syncing up anonymous posts to accounts
    

Skills needed: Go, command-line design and ideally Windows experience (I'm
personally most used to Linux and OS X)

Code: [https://github.com/writeas/writeas-
cli](https://github.com/writeas/writeas-cli)

Chat: [http://slack.write.as](http://slack.write.as) or #writeas on freenode

MIT license

------
kasbah
A registry for open source hardware electronics projects (which itself is open
source under a CPAL license): [https://kitnic.it](https://kitnic.it)

1\. Looking for people to put up their PCB designs

2\. Help out with web development. Smaller planned enhancements are detailed
on GitHub [1]. More generally we are moving towards a proper server side
architecture, the first step being a service where people can enter their Git
URL and see how it would look on Kitnic. Things like accounts, live-pricing,
assembly aides and linking with PCB manufacturers are planned as well and I
would love to discuss these in more detail.

[1]:
[https://github.com/monostable/kitnic/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%...](https://github.com/monostable/kitnic/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3Aenhancement)

------
CiPHPerCoder
CMS Airship

Github:
[https://github.com/paragonie/airship](https://github.com/paragonie/airship)

Docs: [https://github.com/paragonie/airship-
docs](https://github.com/paragonie/airship-docs)

Airship is a secure-by-default CMS that applies security fixes within one hour
of their release by our team in the default configuration. Code delivery is
secured by cryptographic signatures, a system similar to certificate
transparency, and reproducible builds from open source components.

License: GPL

Language(s) Used:

    
    
      PHP (version 7 with strict types)
        Twig templates
      SQL (currently only PostgreSQL 9.5)
      JavaScript
        jQuery
      HTML5 / CSS3 (with no regard for legacy IE compatibility)
    

How to help: [https://cspr.ng/blog/2016/09/contribute-airship-non-
expert-s...](https://cspr.ng/blog/2016/09/contribute-airship-non-expert-
security)

Some more technical details in case HN is interested:

[https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/05/keyggdrasil-continuum-
cry...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/05/keyggdrasil-continuum-cryptography-
powering-cms-airship) | How the auto-updater works (warning: cryptography
protocols ahead)

[https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/06/php-security-platinum-
sta...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/06/php-security-platinum-standard-
raising-bar-cms-airship) | The version 1.0.0 blog post

[https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/08/on-insecurity-popular-
ope...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/08/on-insecurity-popular-open-source-
php-cms-platforms) | A comparison of the security of three most popular CMS
platforms

------
kevv87
EA/AI stock trading platform build upon NodeJS.

Currently got few weeks of works done, mostly focused on the Back testing
part.

I focus a lot on performance, it's all native es6 (Classical inheritance /
Promise / Events based). For example, I made some scripts that turn tick data
to binary Float64 files, and the core platform gets benchmarks on every
change.

I have done a far bit of Metatrader and tries a full JS platform before some
years ago.. But learned a lot and just starting again :)

Ideally the platform is multi functional.. You can use it primarily for
automatic trading, but manual trading is also possible. You can host it your
self, run it local, or build a SaaS around it.

Let me know if you are a die-hard JS developer, both backend as Frontend is
welcome :) experience with 2D canvas (not highcharts, too slow) and /or D3
etc, that's more than welcome.

Thanks

~~~
mnkmnk
Link?

------
rickr
Operation Code ([http://operationcode.org](http://operationcode.org))

Operation Code is an open source project that helps military, guard & reserve
troops, veterans and their families get coding and building software to change
the world.

We're overhauling the signup flow to make it easier for software mentors, new
signups and contributors to get started.

HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails

[https://github.com/operationcode/operationcode](https://github.com/operationcode/operationcode)

[https://github.com/OperationCode/operationcode/blob/master/C...](https://github.com/OperationCode/operationcode/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

MIT

~~~
hollomancer
Hey, wanted to add to this - we're always looking for volunteers to help
mentor developers at Operation Code. If you're interested in teaching, send us
an email at mentorship@operationcode.org!

------
0x54MUR41
This is small project called "staruml-ruby".

"staruml-ruby" is Ruby extension for StarUML 2 [1]. It helps you to generate
Ruby source code from a UML diagram. Currently, this extension supports to
generate Ruby code from class diagram. Feature that will be implemented for
next release is relationship between classes. Reverse engineering (generating
Ruby code to class diagram) is not supported at this moment.

Skill needed: JavaScript.

Source code is available on: [https://github.com/meisyal/staruml-
ruby](https://github.com/meisyal/staruml-ruby).

License: MIT.

[1]: [http://staruml.io](http://staruml.io)

------
christo4ferris
Hyperledger project [https://hyperledger.org](https://hyperledger.org) is
building blockchain for the enterprise. CONTRIBUTING: [http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/latest/CONTRIBUT...](http://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/latest/CONTRIBUTING/) License Apache

------
thewhitetulip
This is a very small project which has got few stars on github.

[http://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textbook...](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook/)

license is CC

Aim is to be the best practical introduction for writing webapplications in Go
language.

Skills: Go, network programming.

To chat: [https://gitter.im/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textbook](https://gitter.im/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook)

The readme contains enough information for onboarding.

------
kazinator
TXR programming language: [http://nongnu.org/txr](http://nongnu.org/txr)

The scope for contributions is extremely broad. For example, integrating libui
to have a graphical interface. Or pattern matching library? Replacing the poor
debugger?

I have a 440 line TODO file, largely with one item per line in point form.
Items to work on for the next release often come from this file.

TXR is as much a practical utility for everyday use as it is a language
exploratory research project.

Skills: C, Lisp and Lisp implementation techniques.

License: BSD

------
przeor
Hi Guys, I am looking for contributors for the open source book ReactJS
Convention: ReactJS For Dummies - Why & How to Learn React Redux, the Right
Way.

Available online at [https://reactjs.co](https://reactjs.co)

The book has already around 60 pages count and I am looking to expand that
book thus any help appreciated.

Topics to be covered:

\- GraphQL/relay

\- React Native

\- FalcorJS

\- Server side rendering

\- other ideas?

Anyone who want to master their coding skills with writing an open sourced
online book and GET CREDIT for their work: please ping me with an email from
my GH account (github.com/przeor)

Best Regards, Kamil

------
wyldfire
fuzzpy: fuzzing CPython to find bugs

Goals: new test definitions and/or donate cycles for existing tests

Skills required: Python and Make, optionally C/C++

License: University of Illinois/NCSA Open Source License

Git: [https://bitbucket.org/ebadf/fuzzpy](https://bitbucket.org/ebadf/fuzzpy)

------
ftfish
[https://github.com/botwiki/botwiki.org](https://github.com/botwiki/botwiki.org)

Botwiki: an open catalog of friendly, useful, artistic online bots, and tools
and tutorials that can help you make them.

------
roschdal
Freeciv-web

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

AGPL license

------
zwetan
Redtamarin: AS3 running on the command line / server side

Basically, based out of the Tamarin [1] / avmplus [2] open source project (not
updated anymore) the goal is to develop the runtime to support more native
functionalities and other system calls.

It is about the ActionScript 3.0 language and the ActionScript Virtual Machine
(AVM2), and how to port those to the command-line and server-side and
"compete" with many other languages like Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby, etc.

So yeah it is probably less sexy than to work on popular JS stuff :D

It's not about cloning V8/Node and do it with AVM2/AS3, it's more about
providing the native calls, the tools to let other developers build their own
clone of Node.js if they want to.

It's not about producing a "Flash Player clone" either.

Current release is 0.4.1, v0.4.2 coming up next week.

This project can do already a lot but have plenty more potential (at least we
think so), if you want to have a "feel" of the project just browse the twitter
timeline [https://twitter.com/redtamarin](https://twitter.com/redtamarin)
plenty of posts, screenshots, and rants etc.

Skills needed: C/C++ (hardcore level), ActionScript 3.0 (advanced level), both
or one of the other, any other skills also welcome (svn the odd stuff like
marketing/sales)

Github:
[https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin](https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin)

related Github projects:
[https://github.com/Corsaair/](https://github.com/Corsaair/)

Website: [http://www.redtamarin.com](http://www.redtamarin.com) (need update)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/redtamarin](https://twitter.com/redtamarin) (the
news channel)

Forum:
[https://discuss.as3lang.org/c/redtamarin](https://discuss.as3lang.org/c/redtamarin)

How to contribute:
[https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin/wiki/HowToContribute](https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin/wiki/HowToContribute)

[1] Tamarin project:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110615150847/http://www.mozilla...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110615150847/http://www.mozilla.org/projects/tamarin/)
[2] Avmplus project:
[https://github.com/adobe/avmplus](https://github.com/adobe/avmplus)

